# Mid-70s Peugeot UO-8 Pricing



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 16, 2019)

What's a fair price for this '75 UO-8? It looks like it has the original leather saddle, cottered cranks and crappy plastic shifters. This is the only pic from the seller.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 16, 2019)

Nevermind. The seller was being a douchenozzle so I passed. Mods please delete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

